
Kubernetes Performance Measurements and Roadmap - TheIronYuppie
http://blog.kubernetes.io/2015/09/kubernetes-performance-measurements-and.html
======
devcamcar
I'd be interesting in joining the community groups you mentioned on Slack, but
I have never used Slack before and it seems to want me to create an account
for an entire organization and won't allow me to create one as an individual.

Not very obvious to me what to do. ;)

